# Room to rent gran alacant/santa pola



## emmeb (Apr 9, 2014)

*We need a room to rent gran alacant/santa pola*

Hi everyone
I have been offered an amazing work experience placement at a dive shop in Santa Pola, I am finding it very hard to find somewhere to lay my head!
Myself and my boyfriend are looking to rent somewhere in gran Alacant even if its just a room but because my dates are june to october all we seem to get is very high priced holiday lets! is anyone able to offer any advice or do you know someone who rents out a room in this area and is looking for a quiet respectable hard working couple? 
Any help will be greatly appreciated 
Thank you
emme


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi Emme,

I was in Santa Pola a couple of weeks ago and rented an entire apartment very cheaply, although that was late March, not June to October.

I used a web site that I only discovered very recently. It's called airbnb and it has a lot of private rooms in people's houses as well as whole apartments. I saw a few rooms on there from as little as 13 GBP a night although in the end, we opted for a whole apartment.

Anyway, if you browse their site and send a few messages to advertisers you may be able to come to an arrangement for the whole Summer. It might be worth a try. There is an app for iPhone and Android that makes messaging the owners very easy.

BTW, I have no commercial interest in the site at all, I am simply a user who's had some really good experiences renting accommodation through it.


----------

